# Difference between Prarie and Instinct



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

There is two different kinds of Natures Variety Prarie and Instinct which is better and why...Thank You


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Instinct is grain free, Prairie is not. It all depends on which way you want to go. I prefer grain-free. Bailey is much less itchy and stools are much smaller.


----------



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

much less itchy sounds good to me...i cant stand him licking all the time its matting his fur!


----------



## Jordan S (Nov 21, 2009)

Priaire has grain, instinct is high protein and grain-free. 

I haven't tried instinct yet but We've tried the prairie and loved it.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

You've already gotten the answer to your question but just wanted to chime in anyway. I'd love to try Instinct but the only one anywhere within an hour's ride for me is the chicken. I wish they'd carry some of the other formulas but they say they don't sell. How can they sell if you don't offer it?


----------

